# LCD Monitor is bad for eyes!!



## zyberboy (Feb 18, 2007)

Brought Samsung SyncMaster 740n thinking that now my eyes can rest a bit ,but to me it is very disappointing . 
Feeling pain deep inside  my eyes i dont know why, first i thought this is not possible i am using lcd.Then i searched the net and got a link
*www.cloanto.com/users/mcb/19960719lcd.html
which confirmed my doubts that" fluorescent light " in lcd can cause problem to some people....what  a disappointment dis lcd is
One of my friend had warned me not to buy lcd(he bought samsung 17 inch crt 1 month ago ) i have never heared lcd having problem with eyes before that....i think he was right .White coloured webpages r killing my eyes, now using a greasemonkey script to change color automatically.

In terms of performance SyncMAster 740 is good no ghosting(8ms) or anything in UT2004 & movies,good color and sharpness

Tried different settings brightness 0, contrast 0,60hz ,75hz, different res,but no help
My other family members doesn't feel anything
Earlier i was   using " hcl 15inch crt" monitor, no problem even after 6 -8hrs continues .
Feeling better today...


----------



## The Outsider (Feb 18, 2007)

same happened to me while using my friend's laptop (some hp model), remained online for like 4 hours on that laptop and afterwards i got severe headache, i prefer crt


----------



## iMav (Feb 18, 2007)

well im not sure whether its affecting me or not .... but i feel the lcd is not as good as crt anyways .... though not to de-value the lcd it too has its benefit the biggest .... i can now keep my food in front of me while being on my pc

also try out the clear type front option


----------



## caleb (Feb 18, 2007)

I think cyberboy might be right coz I use LCD in the office for 8hours and in the house CRT for around 3 hours on weekdays & upto 8 to 14 hours on weekends...in the office I get a headcahe, I use to attribute that to the boring nature of my work, but maybe just maybe it is the LCD...because at home even if I spend over 8 hours working on my CRT I never experianced a headache.


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 18, 2007)

even i get light irritation when i go to browsing center "reliance " which has LCD monitor . i dont know , it may be cause of brightness being over ????


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

R U guys running ur LCD at its native resolution or not?

Never heard LCD hurting eyes that strongly, but its the brightness that might be causing headache.


----------



## ambandla (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes.  I use a 19" HP LCD in office and man, it hurts. My colleague bought a anti-glare screen (yes. for LCD) and it's much better to work with anti-glare. I saw some LCD monitors that have anti-glare coating. these kind of monitors are better.


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 18, 2007)

i am in the reliance browsing center now..., if they turn off the lights its horrible to work with LCD, else it ok..cause i reduce the brightness of it ..., i strongly believe its the brightness that causes the headache...


----------



## lalam (Feb 18, 2007)

Uh nice info didn't know about this maybe its true afterall.....


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 18, 2007)

lesson:
don't use LCD also don't use CRT..
becoz both r harmful   ..


----------



## 24online (Feb 18, 2007)

anti glare screen is good option for CRT monitors...TV, PC..


----------



## zyberboy (Feb 18, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> R U guys running ur LCD at its native resolution or not?
> 
> Never heard LCD hurting eyes that strongly, but its the brightness that might be causing headache.



Yes at 1280X1024 , i think that special backlight is the cause , reducing brightness and contrast can releave a bit.
Now using Antiglare screen for lcd (plz dont laugh).


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 18, 2007)

anti glare is the best thing to do . . it only kills the looks but hey whats important looks or EYES ??? . and also turn on the lights while using lcd . never use it in dark environments . it causes head ache to me atleast :-l


----------



## lalam (Feb 18, 2007)

rajasekharan said:
			
		

> anti glare is the best thing to do . . it only kills the looks but hey whats important looks or EYES ??? . and also turn on the lights while using lcd . never use it in dark environments . it causes head ache to me atleast :-l



Already experienced that too


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

rajasekharan said:
			
		

> it only kills the looks but hey whats important looks or EYES ??? .


Why kill looks, wear sunglasses & have best of the both worlds.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 19, 2007)

I've found LCDs to be really pleasant on my eyes. Though I must admit, at full brightness and no ambient lighting, it really burns through (450 cd/m2 brightness). 

In a CRT, the eye actually has to focus on three planes, the Red, Green and Blue (the brain does some calculations and it appears to be flat). In an LCD, each pixel is its own colour, so there's no calculations needed. There's also no radiation produced...so.

A word of advice though: Please don't use these things for such long hours (I mean 6-8 hours is really ***** up).


----------



## roydon (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm using a BenQ 17" for over a year now and simply love it .Havent had any problems at all.Gaming is beautiful and no strain on the eyes for long periods of time.I guess it also depends on the res your running it on and the specs of the monitor.


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 19, 2007)

hmm , may be it has some side effects for minority . well it feels ok when i use it on bright conditions . but on dark conditions it hurts my eyes .


----------



## deathvirus_me (Feb 20, 2007)

Use the Magicbright mode , and set it to text ... shouldn't hurt much .. other modes are a bit intense  ...


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 20, 2007)

Still doesnt used LCD much.... But i dont feel any problem..... First time heard that LCD is bad for eyes....


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 20, 2007)

^^ me too firest time heard of something like that about a LCD. I had worked on LCDs and had never faced such problems


----------



## eddie (Feb 21, 2007)

The document has been written in 1996...things must have changed tremendously since then. I personally am using a Samsung 793MB CRT but its brightness, even in text mode, was so much that it hurt my eyes. I reduced both brightness as well as contrast and it is fine now. imho you should try that as well.


----------



## zyberboy (Feb 21, 2007)

Document has updated in 2001


----------



## eddie (Feb 21, 2007)

Though it says that revision was done in 2004 (not 2001) but I highly doubt there was much revision. Here is a little research done by a professor of cornell university related to CRT and LCD
*ergo.human.cornell.edu/Pub/LCD_vs_CRT_AH.pdf
I think you should read it


----------



## iMav (Feb 21, 2007)

i wud second tht reducing the brightness brings a really pleasant change


----------



## prateek_san (Feb 21, 2007)

never heard of this thing......i m using and LCD for more 1 yr and it just feels great on the eyes...dont know how u people facing eye problems..............


----------



## kirangp (Feb 21, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Why kill looks, wear sunglasses & have best of the both worlds.



lolz my friend does that for CRT itself...after seein this post he will start usin it for LCD also I guess....


----------



## goobimama (Feb 21, 2007)

Full brightness should only be used for movies and such. Even professional Video editing and DTP is done at a max brightness of 250 cd/m2...at least I've heard...


----------



## aryayush (Feb 21, 2007)

Spending long hours of any of the two (LCDs or CRTs) will result in a head-ache. But yeah, LCDs make a far lesser impact than CRTs.


----------



## ambandla (Feb 21, 2007)

and the size matters. 

I felt

15" CRT is better than 19" LCD

19" LCD is extremely better than 19"CRT


----------



## caleb (Feb 21, 2007)

Unfortunately it sucks if you reduce brightness of a LCD if you are into gaming or photography. So one ends up increasing the brightness of LCD to max...atleast that is what I've noticed in our rec room Dell 19" LCD at my office.


----------



## ambandla (Feb 21, 2007)

yes. same here. If I reduce brightness, I lose the clarity. If I increase brightness eyes are strained. 

I use a 14" lappy and never feel irritation in eyes. But 19" workstation really hurts


----------



## zyberboy (Feb 21, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> Though it says that revision was done in 2004 (not 2001) but I highly doubt there was much revision. Here is a little research done by a professor of cornell university related to CRT and LCD
> *ergo.human.cornell.edu/Pub/LCD_vs_CRT_AH.pdf
> I think you should read it



Every child knows that lcd is better than crt,but dont think that lcd is completely safe.Lcd is  definitely much brighter than crt ,even in its normal brightness.Eventhough our eyes can adjust to this brightness in a few days ,there is a chance to develop eye problems .I personally feel that lcd's backlight glare hurts eyes than crt's.The problem with crt is that it has other kind of emission like radiation,uv rays.
So for now only option is to reduce brightness & cont.Company settings are way too high.A filter screen designed for lcd is a good option but i dont think  it is  available in india.

LCD is bad, crt hurts,looking forward for paper display.......lol

Positioning monitor
*www.healthycomputing.com/office/setup/monitor/


----------



## krazyfrog (Feb 21, 2007)

Increase the amount of light in your room. LCD's look very bright in a dark room. In a brighter room, you won't have much fatigue. Put the source of light just opposite the monitor. For example put your monitor opposite your tubelight or window. The brighter light of tubelight in your room or sun light from window will drown the brightness of your monitor. Just try it. You'll see the difference.


----------



## eddie (Feb 21, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> Every child knows that lcd is better than crt,but dont think that lcd is completely safe.


There is nothing in this living world that is "completely" safe. Even you enjoying warm sun light sitting in nature's lap can be considered as a health hazard, that can give you skin cancer.

The only thing that is "completely safe" in this world is grave. Nothing can harm you in there


----------



## deathvirus_me (Feb 21, 2007)

really ?? did u forget the worms and insects ??


----------



## caleb (Feb 21, 2007)

^^nice one...also add some maggots as well.


----------



## eddie (Feb 21, 2007)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> really ?? did u forget the worms and insects ??


 Errr...and they harm you in grave? How?  You should be happy that your dead body is giving them life


----------



## zyberboy (Feb 21, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> There is nothing in this living world that is "completely" safe. Even you enjoying warm sun light sitting in nature's lap can be considered as a health hazard, that can give you skin cancer.
> 
> The only thing that is "completely safe" in this world is grave. Nothing can harm you in there



Common sense tells you that, As per norms lcd is not completely safe

When lying in  grave the word "safe" has no meanning.So "completely safe " is irrelevant in that situation


----------



## eddie (Feb 22, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> Common sense tells you that, As per norms lcd is not completely safe


Which "norms" are we talking about here anyways and what is completely safe according to your "common sense"?



> When lying in  grave the word "safe" has no meanning.So "completely safe " is irrelevant in that situation


 That is why I gave you that example. If you are living...nothing is "completely safe". Accept that!


----------



## zyberboy (Feb 22, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> Which "norms" are we talking about here anyways and what is completely safe according to your "common sense"?



It must  meet what manufacturers   and reviews are saying(most of them have found that lcd is too bright).And what about all the crt vs lcd comparison, and lcd still causes problems 



			
				eddie said:
			
		

> That is why I gave you that example. If you are living...nothing is "completely safe". Accept that!


But who denied it ,I already told what i meant by the term "completely safe" in the above post


----------



## eddie (Feb 22, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> It must  meet what manufacturers   and reviews are saying(most of them have found that lcd is too bright).


Can you post a few examples where manufacturers claim that their LCDs have "less" brightness while when they sell the finished product...they have more brightness?


> And what about all the crt vs lcd comparison, and lcd still causes problems


Except the one that you linked us to...can you tell us in which comparisons they tell us that LCDs cause more problems?


> But who denied it ,I already told what i meant by the term "completely safe" in the above post


 I must have missed your definition of "completely safe" that is relevant to living world. Mind copy-pasting it?


----------



## zyberboy (Feb 22, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> Can you post a few examples where manufacturers claim that their LCDs have "less" brightness while when they sell the finished product...they have more brightness?



I mean easy on eyes said by research ,reviews, companies,And we know that too much brightness is not easy on eyes.



			
				eddie said:
			
		

> Except the one that you linked us to...can you tell us in which comparisons they tell us that LCDs cause more problems?


I have not said that ."All the crt vs lcd comparison",and saying it is better than crt in every respect.But fails in one critical part "Glare" The no one cause which can easily make you wear specs

Its looks like i may have to move this thread to Fight Club..lol


----------



## chesss (Feb 22, 2007)

For those finding LCD too bright, trying tilting the screen upwards (towards the ceiling) a little. don't put it flat on its back though. In  my experience a LCD (in a laptop) is brighter if looked from above(I have no idea why)


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 25, 2007)

chesss said:
			
		

> For those finding LCD too bright, trying tilting the screen upwards (towards the ceiling) a little. don't put it flat on its back though. In  my experience a LCD (in a laptop) is brighter if looked from above(I have no idea why)


   the way it should be... and keep the resolution at LCD's MAX.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Feb 25, 2007)

My sister has problems with LCDs, seems like she isnt the only one . I have no problems with either, however, I find that LCDs are the best when it comes to viewing text or images at native resolutions, i.e. word processing surfing etc, but when it comes to gaming or movies, I am sorry to say, the LCDs just cannot compare with CRTs, even when viewing hi def content.


----------



## iMav (Feb 25, 2007)

lcds as of today cannot compare with advancements in crt .... crts have been for such a long time as a result there have been trmendous advencements in them ....


----------



## pra_2006 (Feb 26, 2007)

so should i stay with crt monitor ?  i mostly play games and watch dvd movies


----------



## shantanu (Feb 26, 2007)

CRT is good ... i think but LCD never looked like troubling...


----------



## Ambar (Feb 26, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> Brought Samsung SyncMaster 740n thinking that now my eyes can rest a bit ,but to me it is very disappointing .
> Feeling pain deep inside  my eyes i dont know why, first i thought this is not possible i am using lcd.Then i searched the net and got a link
> *www.cloanto.com/users/mcb/19960719lcd.html
> which confirmed my doubts that" fluorescent light " in lcd can cause problem to some people....what  a disappointment dis lcd is
> ...



ya crts are always better ..the only drawback is that the are goddamn bulcky!!! :0)


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 26, 2007)

CRT is better than LCD.

1)U have multiple choise of resolutionin CRT..but U get best result on a particular resolution only in CRT.

2)No dead pixel problem in CRT.

and many more advantage


----------



## cooldip10 (Feb 26, 2007)

So that's the reason I had problem in my eyes  when I was working on a laptop for continous 7 hrs. Although I kept the brightness to minimum level. I felt mild pain in my eyes when i got up frm there... 
 But this way jumpin to a result won't ba good idea. Let DIGIT do a little bit of  researchin...


----------



## aj27july (Mar 2, 2007)

i already knew that lcd screens are harmful to eyes.
and also that their contrast ratio isn't as good as that of crt monitors.
so i use a crt monitor.


----------



## chesss (Apr 5, 2007)

I just found out something.
Glossy sucks!!!!!! 
the time of strainless glareless Lcd is gone  .. atleast in laptops
today's laptop's only come with the stupid and dumb glossy screens instead of matte ones.
result huge glare with stupidly bright and very very reflective screens..
read *arstechnica.com/staff/fatbits.ars/2006/5/16/4004 and mourn human stupidity.


----------



## GeeNeeYes (Apr 6, 2007)

*adjust your monitor refresh rate*

the problem you all are facing is due to *low refresh rate*
set the monitor's refresh rate to atleast 80Hz or above that..

the greater the refresh rate , the less will be your eyes strained


----------



## Edburg (Apr 6, 2007)

^^ What is the ideal Refresh rate for my 17" CRT ? I have set brightness and contrast very low.All i need is long working hours without much eye strain.
And i was thinking of buying a LCD to releive my eyes but it seems that i wont buy after reading this thread.


----------



## zyberboy (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: adjust your monitor refresh rate*



			
				GeeNeeYes said:
			
		

> the problem you all are facing is due to *low refresh rate*
> set the monitor's refresh rate to atleast 80Hz or above that..
> 
> the greater the refresh rate , the less will be your eyes strained


It has been said that refresh rate doesn't matter for lcd.
For crt(refresh rate) it is maximum it supports.And to Edburg try lcd for one week if possible and decide...


----------



## Edburg (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: adjust your monitor refresh rate*



			
				cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> It has been said that refresh rate doesn't matter for lcd.
> For crt(refresh rate) it is maximum it supports.And to Edburg try lcd for one week if possible and decide...



Thx i'll try at my friends house after my semester exams get over.


----------



## faraaz (Apr 9, 2007)

I have a Samsung 19" widescreen LCD monitor at home, which I use for like 8-12 hours a day...no headaches for me at all! On the contrary, when I use my mom's computer which has a Samsung 17" CRT, I get a splitting headache after like 2 hours...so, no...LCD monitors aren't bad for eyes. If anything, they are good compared to CRTs!


----------



## wilderness (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok, all,

Please post your model number and your specs too, with your comments. The specs means what resolution, what grafx card, what refresh rate etc you have set, not the specs on the manufacturers site. 

I have a 15" HP LCD monitor with a branded HP P4 3 Ghz PC in my office. 
Resolution - 1024 x 768, 32bit color
Font - 96 dpi
Graphics - 945G
Refresh rate - 60 Hz.

CyberBoy, 

I had a 17" Samsung CRT screen about a year ago at my workplace, now I have a 15" LCD screen. I initially had problems but now I find CRTs without the black screens really irritating. The problem might arise because of sudden change of curve. LCD screens are truly flat, unlike CRT screens. Eyes do take some time to get used to them. 

Note that if you are gaming, then the problem is entirely different. Its overstressing the eyes, not the monitors fault. 

Some tips - (no particular order)
1. Adjust brightness and contrast to somewhere around 50%. Then adjust further. My contrast is 40 and brightness is 45%. 
2. Try turning off clearType. Mine is off. I find it better. (I believe, this will mostly solve your problem. I am betting 90% that this would be the issue.)
3. Some graphical applications like nvidia control center or Intel graphics driver might be present. See their settings. I have intel graphics properties. My gamma says 1.0 . There is a brightness and contrast setting here too. Leave settings here to default. Avoid changing them, unless you are doing professional photoshop or dreamweaver or flash stuff, etc, and you know what you are doing. Just check if you have some non-default values here. Just hit the "restore defaults" button. 
4. Check if you have all graphics drivers installed. A friend of mine got pretty ugly graphics on his CRT if he did not install the nvidia graphics card driver. 
5. Again, tilt (vertical and the stand too) the screen to a comfortable level. It should directly face you, such that the screen surface is perpendicular to your eyes. Eg, if the monitor is below eye level, tilt it up to face you.
6. 740N aspect ratio is 4:5. (or 5:4 whatever). So keep resolution to 1280 x 1024. If available, Keep this ON/Checked - "Hide modes that this monitor cannot display" for both refresh rates and resolution. 

Try all this and let us know.



			
				eddie said:
			
		

> Though it says that revision was done in 2004 (not 2001) but I highly doubt there was much revision. Here is a little research done by a professor of cornell university related to CRT and LCD
> *ergo.human.cornell.edu/Pub/LCD_vs_CRT_AH.pdf
> I think you should read it


 
Good one, Eddie. And that one is from 2003. Well, the prof is almost wholly in favour of LCD screens. 

My experience is that LCDs are atleast good for work.


----------



## monitorp (Jun 26, 2007)

Speak of Samsung LCDs, get a load of this:

BIRD'S EYE VIEW OF ALL ANGLES - SAMSUNG LCD & OTHER LCDS & CRTS
*www.freewebs.com/eclectives/lcd_headache_story.htm


----------



## blueshift (Jun 26, 2007)

never heard of this.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 26, 2007)

My experience if just the opposite .
I have a Samsung Syncmaster 540N and it has different modes for Movies , Sports , Etc .
 The "Text" has turns down brightnes and all to low and all things have a cool , pleasant colour tone and i can work for hours at stretch without even a wee bit of eye strain


----------



## monitorp (Jun 28, 2007)

Maybe you'd understand this analogy.

Mister 20/20-vision says:
The world is multicolor

Mr. Color-Blind says:
The world is black & white.
What is multicolor? Never heard of it.

Mr. Blind-Guy says:
The world is dark. What is black & white?

Mr. NOT-YET-TOXIFIED Samsung Owner 
says to ALREADY-TOXIFIED Samsung Owner:
What's your problem?
Never heard of it.

Mr. OTHER-LCD Owner 
(whose LCD was already outgassed & has low lumens) says:
What's your problem?
My LCD is perfectly fine.

Mr. CRT Owner advises Mr. LCD Owner:
Get a CRT, then your problems will stop
(never mind the many exceptions to his rule)

Mr. LCD Owner advises Mr. CRT Owner:
Get an LCD, then your problems will stop
(never mind the many exceptions to his rule)

Mr. XXX tells Mr. ZZZ:
Increase your resolution (or frequency rate)
(never mind the many other factors involved)

Mr. YYY tells Mr. ZZZ:
Decrease your resolution, then your problems will stop
(never mind the many other factors involved)

Common denominator of everyone above:
Famous story of the blind men who each touch a different part of elephant.


----------



## nobody.is.perfect.eME (Jun 28, 2007)

never heard bout this ..... thnx dude 4 dat post


----------



## aneesh kalra (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes lcd's being traditionally much brighter than crt's about 10 times or so can be bad for the eyes if not caliberated properly.My advice is  to set colour temperatutre at 9300k to experience a cool blue tone to the lcd and then adjust brightness and contrast until you get the same white as you are used to while reading books.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 28, 2007)

but the CRT is better than LCD.LCD is more harmful than CRT
۞


----------



## monitorp (Jun 28, 2007)

Seems I need to repeat myself, because nobody seems to get it.
Once again, everyone is talking AT each other
instead of TO each other

Mister 20/20-vision says:
The world is multicolor

Mr. Color-Blind says:
The world is black & white.
What is multicolor? Never heard of it.

Mr. Blind-Guy says:
The world is dark. What is black & white?

Mr. NOT-YET-TOXIFIED Samsung Owner 
says to ALREADY-TOXIFIED Samsung Owner:
What's your problem?
Never heard of it.

Mr. OTHER-LCD Owner 
(whose LCD was already outgassed & has low lumens) says:
What's your problem?
My LCD is perfectly fine.

Mr. CRT Owner advises Mr. LCD Owner:
Get a CRT, then your problems will stop
(never mind the many exceptions to his rule)

Mr. LCD Owner advises Mr. CRT Owner:
Get an LCD, then your problems will stop
(never mind the many exceptions to his rule)

Mr. XXX tells Mr. ZZZ:
Increase your resolution (or frequency rate)
(never mind the many other factors involved)

Mr. YYY tells Mr. ZZZ:
Decrease your resolution, then your problems will stop
(never mind the many other factors involved)

Common denominator of everyone above:
Famous story of the blind men who each touch a different part of elephant.


----------



## sagsall4u (Jun 28, 2007)

The anti-glare screen is good to protect ur eyes or u cud use glasses with antiglare (if u hv glasses)


----------



## monitorp (Jun 29, 2007)

sagsall4u said:
			
		

> The anti-glare screen is good to protect ur eyes or u cud use glasses with antiglare (if u hv glasses)


I had already cited this:
*www.freewebs.com/eclectives/solutions.htm

It's all in there, but with more added


----------



## teknoPhobia (Jun 29, 2007)

Oled backlit LCDs are supposed to be able to address the prolems amny people ae facing with LCDs


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 30, 2007)

> SonyDrive XEL-1 OLED TV
> 
> *www.imagehost.ro/viewer.php?img=300907554726d84b0af1b
> 
> The first ever OLED TV - a 3mm thin, 11" 960x540 television. With 1,000,000:1 contrast ratio, terrestrial digital tuner, speakers, HDMI, USB and Ethernet jacks. It weights 2-kg and will have a retail price of about $1,750$ when it is released in December, Japan only.


1,750.00 USD = 68,915.00 INR

life = 5000 hrs (?) + Japan only


----------



## sscooby (Feb 17, 2009)

i got 17 inch LCD of philips and i had the same problem was hurting my eyes and head ache , i then tried to find a filter for lcd then i found a thin transparent sheet i thought what this will do its transparent but lets try it out when i put it on my lcd screen now my eyes dont hurt at all , its some sort of polarizor but it works


----------

